# Bleach in cast iron floor drain?



## Bwildly (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if it was safe to pour bleach in a cast iron basement floor drain? I have a floor drain in my basement and when I run my washer it raises up about 2 or 3",  "still about 8 inches from the top of the drain" and kinda blurps while the laundry sink is draining, as soon as it is done draining though it goes back to normal. I am sure it is a cast iron drain because that is what is is comming up to my bathroom. The basement floor drain is  concrete untill it gets to the trap at the bottom. My long time plumber friend is very busy on a job and since he cant get over to snake it for awhile he told me to pour a gallon of bleach in it and let it sit overnight then flush it out. my only concern is will letting it sit that long damage metal drain pipe? right now it has not even came close to the top of the drain but it has never did the blurping sound before so I figured I would try the bleach. any help I truly appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not sure what bleach is going to do to solve the problem. If you think it is a clog, use an enzyme drain cleaner such as Draincare by Zep. Enzyme cleaners are not caustic and will not harm any type drainage system, including septics. Enzyme cleaners cling to, and eat, organic clogs (except tree roots). Caustic cleaners eat a small hole in the clog and then run down the pipes to the sewer system, leaving a partial clog to start the process all over again. Your problem may be venting since you get the burping. Bleach will not hurt the cast iron pipe.


----------



## triple D (Nov 21, 2008)

If the bubbling is when washer is running, you probably are'nt far from a wet mess. It sounds like a restriction down stream from floor drain. Pouring things in drain will just sit in pee trap. You need mechanical break-up of clog, could be a clump of laundry detergent, or lint. Check with your friend about snaking or roto rooting. Good luck.....


----------

